# The White Stripes



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The White Stripes would like to announce that today, February 2nd, 2011,
> their band has officially ended and will make no further new recordings or perform live.
> 
> The reason is not due to artistic differences or lack of wanting to continue, nor any
> ...



Source


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 3, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOO


Exactly my reaction.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sure Jack White will have to retire from music now that his talented drummer is gone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: She was hot though, so I guess I should mourn her loss.


----------



## nando (Feb 3, 2011)

i never got to see them live!!!

now i'm gonna have to wait for the surprise reunion tour 10 years from now... although, i have been listening to them for over 10 years already and never saw them so i guess i can wait 10 more years. this totally sucks tho. 

please jack, don't do more duets with r&b artists.


my son really wanted to see them live too. damn, how about a goodbye tour?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Oh no! I'm sure Jack White will have to retire from music now that his talented drummer is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nando (Feb 3, 2011)

^ hey, it takes a lot of skill to be almost always slightly off beat.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> ^ hey, it takes a lot of skill to be almost always slightly off beat.


exactly.

jack needs a skillful drummer in order for his guitar playing to be complete.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 3, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> “*The White Stripes do not belong to Meg and Jack anymore. The White Stripes belong
> to you now and you can do with it whatever you want*. The beauty of art and music is
> that it can last forever if people want it to. Thank you for sharing this experience. Your
> involvement will never be lost on us and we are truly grateful.”
> ...








 . . . 

Hmm, are they implying that we can just start downloading away now?
(I'm so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nando (Feb 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think they are giving full reign of the white stripes brand to everyone.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 3, 2011)

tldr;

free music


----------



## nando (Feb 3, 2011)

hopefully this means all of their discography on rock band/guitar hero


----------



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> hopefully this means all of their discography on rock band/guitar hero


eh, i doubtfully think so.


----------



## Rafinesque (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not a fan of theirs, but this strange ending makes me want to know what really happened...   lots of my favorite bands have split up (Pink Floyd, Guns N Roses, etc.) but the reason was always pretty clear...


----------



## nando (Mar 2, 2011)

i think the white stripes were heavily branded... their style, the colors they wore and the style of music they played. jack white probably wants to venture onto other things and doing it under the white stripes brand doesn't make sense, nor does it make sense to  drive the brand till they are middle age and the coolness wore off. 

jack white did start producing. he produced an album with that lady rock artist from the 50s or 60s.


----------

